# [OT]Garyh



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

I stole your sig pic for a moment to do exactly as it says. Hope u don't mind.

=]


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

No problem, TFO.  Share and enjoy!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

We could spread it over the boards like some decent plague like pestilence as the world hasn't seen for ages past.

Our own cult with you at the lead!

ALL HAIL GARYH!


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *We could spread it over the boards like some decent plague like pestilence as the world hasn't seen for ages past.
> 
> Our own cult with you at the lead!
> 
> ALL HAIL GARYH! *




The power...  THE POWER!!!

MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

On second thought, naw, I'll pass.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The power...  THE POWER!!!
> 
> ...




cmon, you know you want to


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

All hail Garyh the Plague Barrer!!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

This cult shall spread across the boards like a wild fire in summer time australia 

C'mon everyone. Put that pic in your sig, you know you want to!


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm happy to contribute to the board community, but if Piratecat becomes displeased about all the sig pics, I do hope you'll remove them.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

^______________________^


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

Wait....

What are we blaming him for again?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

Me? For my custom title (doh) and for my avatar (which I am just refusing to remove myself since it matches the custom title kinda well and I like acting like one today )


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Wait....
> 
> What are we blaming him for again? *




Go to my sig thread...  it's discussed there.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

I see. 

Well. Like every red blooded American, I am always looking for some person or thing to blame my troubles on instead of taking resposibility for my own actions and addictions.

He will do..


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

grr, how do I put it in my sig...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

Type: [-img]http://garyh.net/sigpic3.jpg[/img]

Be sure to remove that "-" before the "img" in the first set of brackets.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 2, 2003)

I have joined the ranks, I am infected.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

I have caught the plague
But then removed it from my system


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll be unique, I blame Garyh

Please tell me if you don't like me using your avatar


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *I'll be unique, I blame Garyh
> 
> Please tell me if you don't like me using your avatar *




I have no problem with it, but whatever pic is before my avatar in your sig is just a big red X to me.  You might want to fix that.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

I Blame Garyh!

(For being in more games than I am)


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *I Blame Garyh!
> 
> (For being in more games than I am) *




Speaking of which, I've added more games - you need to update your sig.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Speaking of which, I've added more games - you need to update your sig.   *




yeah, yeah, bla bla 

Garyh, do you only list started games? or games of which the DM said you were in?


----------



## Jeph (Jan 2, 2003)

Piratecat shall pay!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

> In fact, we all blame Piratecat!




actually, I blame garyh


----------



## Jeph (Jan 2, 2003)

---


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yeah, yeah, bla bla
> 
> Garyh, do you only list started games? or games of which the DM said you were in? *




Only games in which the IC thread has started.  Games in development are not listed.


----------



## garyh (Jan 2, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> actually, I blame garyh  *




I still am just getting errors from the other graphics in your sig...


----------



## Timothy (Jan 2, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Only games in which the IC thread has started.  Games in development are not listed. *




Oh boy, I'm in for a lot more games!

4 down, 16 to go


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

DAMNIT!

Why doesn't it load?

I'm using geocities

http://www.geocities.com/timothy_backs/iblamegaryh.bmp


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

can anyone see my graphics?

I can see them, but...


----------



## Leopold (Jan 3, 2003)

y'all can't use a link from yahoo to host a pic it has to come from a legitimate ISP (comcast, roadrunner, etc.) geocities and those other sites won't work...


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

grr, I need a site!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *grr, I need a site! *



Homestead allows off-site linking.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

I shall spread the infection by linking to this thread.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

creamsteak, any other sites that don't cost money?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *creamsteak, any other sites that don't cost money? *



Nothing I know off hand... I bet you should be able to find something. There are tons of fake websites out there in the mix, but there are still a few "free webspace" places out there.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

can anyone see now?
nm
grr, this is annoying


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *can anyone see now?
> nm
> grr, this is annoying *



I can see it just fine.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

really, right now?

or the other setting, because I can see it now, but on the other setting all I could see was "this picture is posted by angelfire" or somethin.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *really, right now?
> 
> or the other setting, because I can see it now, but on the other setting all I could see was "this picture is posted by angelfire" or somethin. *



Weeeeeellllll... not anymore. I could see it approximately 15 seconds after that last post, and now all i see are clear spaces.


----------



## garyh (Jan 3, 2003)

Still can't see it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 3, 2003)

He made a link in one of his previous posts, and if anyone followed it (loaded the image), it will still be in your temporary internet files.

Don't link to geocities images - as you see, they don't work for displayin on pages other than geocities pages.

It's a common thing to see. 

now i gotta read up on what garyh is blaming pkitty for...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2003)

> This cult shall spread across the boards like a wild fire in summer time australia




Too true, too true 

I think I too shall blame Pirate Cat, don't ask me why or what for, but it was his fault. (Feel the infectiuon taking over  )

Edit: I hope it works


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 3, 2003)

Hhaha, gooo Festy


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 3, 2003)

hehe...


----------



## Datt (Jan 3, 2003)

*I blame PKitty for*

Iowa losing to USC.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

dang it, I need a site so that we cam have two groups, one that blames piratecat and one that blames garyh, personally I think this little piratecat thingy is getting out of hand


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

It's working!!!!!

http://home.planet.nl/~arend674/tim/garyhsig.gif

Thx to janos!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 3, 2003)

point
rightclick
properties
select
copy
user cp
paste
look it's that pic in my sig! 

nice though


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *point
> rightclick
> properties
> select
> ...




yeah, yeah, bla, bla


----------



## Jemal (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, I gotta join this club...


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

k, last time I ask, can anyone see it, now?


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 3, 2003)

Jemal, correct synatx is:

[ img ] url [ /img ]


----------



## Janos Audron (Jan 3, 2003)

if it is supposed to say "image hosted by angelfire www.angelfire.com" then I can see it.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 3, 2003)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *Jemal, correct synatx is:
> 
> [ img ] url [ /img ] *




without the spaces then


----------



## Jeph (Jan 3, 2003)

still just "Image Hosted By Angelfire" . .  .


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2003)

Actually to work for me I had to use this:


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

I blame myself.

And Piratecat.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 4, 2003)

Aw... I wanted to join in, too, but I don't have a place to put the pic...


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

i'm gonna try something, cmon, work!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

sigh, and again
(stupid only being able to attach one file


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

if anyone can delete those "." posts, please do so.

now that I know what I'm doing...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *if anyone can delete those "." posts, please do so.
> 
> now that I know what I'm doing... *



 You can trust me when I say, "the chances of that are slim around here," but hey, since this thread is linked in my sig there's a better chance.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

no, you ruined my complete line of downloads, drat you


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

_last_ one


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

This has become more than I ever intended.

I'm amazed...  mildly frightened...  but mostly amazed.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

hmm, should I war in the same thread, or a different one.

Well I've gotta start someplace 

I BLAME GARYH


----------



## Timothy (Jan 4, 2003)

I think there are more people blaming Garyh, than there are blaming Pkitty.

Oh and garyh, nice sig!!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 4, 2003)

When I say nice Sig garyh, that also goes for TFO.
hehehehehe.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 4, 2003)

I BLAME TIMOTHY!!!! 

But offcourse next to Pirate... Since Evil does have a Name: Piratecat, the source of all what's evil.

AND HE'S TO BLAME FOR EVERYTHING! Even the fact that some of you are blaming Garyh now.. he's THAT malicious and plotting! And look! he's even got me blaming Timothy now


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 4, 2003)

More shameless theft to accomodate my new sig pic


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2003)

Whatever mysterious and dark deed I for some reason blamed Piratecat for I am now blaming myself for 

Hooray for me, like so many others who are claiming responsibility for that incredibly evil act 

Edit: spelling


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

hmm, or mabye just because I now despise super glue (if anyone has warhammer 40k things, and they are metal, I'm sure you know what I mean)

I should blame super glue 

right now I'll stick with garyh


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2003)

Ahh, I miss Warhammer, used to collect but having three younger siblings can lead to all kinds of trouble when you mix them with little models   but that was before the rules changed, I'm hoping to collect again but only 40k and a) after i move out or b) have my own room which i can lock


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *More shameless theft to accomodate my new sig pic  *




My sig pic is one thing, TFO - but I draw the line at my avatar.  Please drop the Prince of Midenhall.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> My sig pic is one thing, TFO - but I draw the line at my avatar.  Please drop the Prince of Midenhall. *




whoa, I didn't get that post becauase I thought it was garyh playing.  I've come to identify people by their avatars, stop confusing me like that 


which NES game is he from?

or is it another system?  looks like NES


----------



## Timothy (Jan 4, 2003)

Corlon, you're right again.

I glued together my fingers more than my warhammer FB Empire army. Although I shall stick with garyh. (Maybe I should add TFO, just for being annoying )


----------



## Corlon (Jan 5, 2003)

FB?

which race is that?

Tyranids fer me


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *which NES game is he from?
> 
> or is it another system?  looks like NES *




Dragon Warrior II for the NES.  He's the Prince of Midenhall, and a descendant of the legendary Erdrick.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 5, 2003)

FB = Fantasy Battle, so not 40K, but just Warhammer


----------



## Corlon (Jan 6, 2003)

yeah, I started FB, but then my friends started playin 40k, peer pressure you know 

I liked the sauras, which did you like?


We must keep this thread on the front page


----------



## Corlon (Jan 11, 2003)

hahaha, with the loss of Garyh's signature, everyone but one person has stopped blaming piratecat


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2003)

On the subject of FB, I was a wood elf myself, 40K I was Eldar, though I've always liked the space wolves


----------

